# Lets see your grapple load processing area.



## WOODBUTCHER (Jun 28, 2008)

RIP grapple load


WoodButcher


----------



## burntime (Jun 28, 2008)

Darn it!  I just got ooPK on my shoe!  Just kidding


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is where I process my wood.


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 1, 2008)

would not let me put two pictures up at one time


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Jul 1, 2008)

FIREFIGHTER29 said:
			
		

> would not let me put two pictures up at one time




Nice wood splitter dolly.....were did ya get it?
Sweet looking grapple stacks.

WoodButcher


----------



## gunnerpgh (Jul 2, 2008)

where did you get the gapple load of wood in pittsburgh? I am looking


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 2, 2008)

WOODBUTCHER said:
			
		

> FIREFIGHTER29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got the splitter and the dolly both at tractor supply co. It works great for pulling the splitter around the yard. Would not be able to do it without it. Maybe next year I will purchase a lawn tractor for such chores. But this year a new saw and log splitter was the idea.


----------



## guy01 (Jul 3, 2008)

This is what we call a load of poles or a triaxle load.  I don't know how to compare it to a grapple load.  it was $700.00 not bad I think

<img scr=


----------



## Hansson (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is where I process my wood


----------



## Todd (Jul 6, 2008)

Looking good Hansson, looks like mostly Birch you have there? What other kinds of firewood do you burn over there?


----------



## Hansson (Jul 6, 2008)

Todd said:
			
		

> Looking good Hansson, looks like mostly Birch you have there? What other kinds of firewood do you burn over there?



Yes its birch,pine,spruce

I try to get birch.Nice to burn 

birch,pine,spruce its what people burn in my area.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Jul 7, 2008)

Looking good guys......nice conveyor Hanssen.


WoodButcher


----------



## FLASHMAN (Jul 10, 2008)

ricardo loma said:
			
		

> looks efficient to me. + keep the cars off ur lawn?



It's a nice area to process because it's paved, and it's a side shoot off my main driveway... completely out of the way.


----------



## FLASHMAN (Jul 10, 2008)

Guy said:
			
		

> This is what we call a load of poles or a triaxle load.  I don't know how to compare it to a grapple load.  it was $700.00 not bad I think
> 
> <img scr=



Grapple, triaxle, Same thing... We gave it the name grapple because of the grapple arm on the triaxle truck...

We paid $550 last year, $575-630 in our area this year... Those fuel surcharges are a bastard...


----------



## fossil (Jul 10, 2008)

WOODBUTCHER said:
			
		

> Nice wood splitter dolly.....were did ya get it?



Butcher, I bought one of these...works like a champ for scooting the splitter around.  That tongue is kinda heavy, and to grab it on the end of the hitch just gets grease all over my hand.  I like the big pneumatic tires on this dolly, they don't mind the gravel & dirt so much.  Came with a ball smaller than the splitter hitch is designed for, but it just doesn't matter, it works.  Very handy.  Rick

http://www2.northerntool.com/product/200312193.htm


----------

